
Low-power, wireless displays made possible - ph0rque
http://pixelqi.com/blog1/2010/09/28/low-power-wireless-displays-made-possible/
======
javanix
I try not to get too worked up over press releases but it seems like they have
a working prototype of this device - and that makes me excited.

------
ShabbyDoo
I was just telling a co-worker this morning that I want a reflective screen
(ala Kindle) as a second monitor at work. I'd love to put documentation up on
it. Although this isn't quite it, it's a step in the right direction.

------
stuaxo
I really want a wireless screen I can paint onto any surface. It would have to
be a self organising structure of some kind, and of course wirelessly powered.

I'd imagine that ScreenPaint would make printer ink look pretty cheap at
first!

------
dLuna
When this goes into large scale production I'll be interested in buying one.
The concept is really cool. I don't care so much about the "even in sunlight"
part, but rather the low power consumption is the good part.

------
DanielBMarkham
This is really cool, but...

It really needs capacitance touch. Aside from watching movies, it's going to
be a bear trying to move a mouse on one machine while the pointer is on
another screen, perhaps pointing away from you.

I hate to complain, but that's the one feature that's missing from making this
a truly breakthrough product. If they had that, I'd be a lot more psyched.

